# three point hitch GT14 on sears GT



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

found my hitch parts ,and got a reel deal too


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*fair price*

whats a fair price for a sears craftsman snowblower( single stage )in usable condition need to make an offer but know nothing about what they would sell for i do most of my shopping for stuff from salvage yards and get good results a friend keeps an eye out for stuff i might want and calls when something comes in !


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wish I could help you out, but I don't think I have ever seen one Timbo. I also thought someone who have what you were looking for.


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

thats too bad?? they were common with country gardeners and theres one around rusting away, that could be cash in someone pocket right now it would be forund on the vari drive or heavy GT made by SEARS but SEARS customer service is nothing but a laughing stock any more no help no parts no nothing Gday thats all you get


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

i need look no further!! FOUND FOR 25 DOLLARS


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

BOUGHT WHOLE RUNNING gt14 TRACTOR FOR 25.00 BUCKS AND HAS THE 3point hitch on it SO IM ALL SET NOW thanks to those who have replied ,i have 4 sears GT now ,, a GT 12, GT 14 GT 16 all complete and running in usable condition ,,now to restore paint and final polish then off to the county fair for display and pulling contest of GARDEN TRACTOR Stock classes in 3 different horsepower catagories ,im sure to be a winner or a whiner Time will tell as it allways does but 3 chances to try for im excited to no end !! timbo from central new york


----------

